# Physical Development Between One and Two Years



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Usually in year old german shepherds, I still see that sort of lanky, adolescent build. But Kaiju looks fairly solidly built (unless the fur is throwing me off) so it's hard for me to tell if he will continue to fill out, or if he's hit his maximum growth potential.

About how much growth tends to occur between one and two years? Has anyone had a dog that looked fairly solid (with full grown adult proportions) at one year and still grew more? Or didn't grow any more?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My Sting reached his height and length at one-year, but he filled out by two-years. There wasn't much of a difference as he was never lanky, but it was noticeable. For a long-coated gsd, it would be harder to tell.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

From the pics I've seen on here it does seem that GSDs hold their "puppy" look for a long time..I'll be interested to see what ppl say.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall is filling out more as he's heading towards 2 years (will be 2 in October). I've noticed his chest seems deeper, his jowls have grown, and he seems to have bulked up more around his hips and shoulders.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female started filling out after she turned a year and I think she is almost done at almost three. She put on 10 pounds from then to now. Not only did she physically changed, she mentally matured. My male also filled out after a year, he is almost two and I think he is done.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Alright, good to know  I've been looking at Kaiju's growth since he's almost a year now. While he's definitely gotten steadily bigger, he just doesn't have that masculine "umph" yet. It sounds like that may develop in the next year or so though.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If he's east german, he's not going to stop growing. For years. Possibly never. Otto's sire is 10 now, every year that dog is wider...

Otto at one









Otto at 6 - which is wider than he was at 3. Soaking wet to show how lean he is. Not that he didn't get fat when I messed up my shoulder last fall and we couldn't exercise like he was used to. Got up to almost 100, I didn't notice because he's just so wide he could carry it. Should be 85-88lbs and he's 25" tall, 18" wide...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

He's west german working line. Do they still typically continue to grow like your east german? Or would they stop at 2-3 years?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My girls have been west, last 2 boys east (east beats west) so I don't really know. I just know the girls were still pretty lanky until about 3.


----------

